# Sodas in the Snow



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2012)

J.wise


----------



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2012)

j.marbacher


----------



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2012)

johnston & andrews


----------



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2012)

Seitz premuim mineral water


----------



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2012)

p.sharkey


----------



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2012)

jas


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 21, 2012)

You've got some great sodas there! I'm still trying to dig up a cobalt blue blob top. All the dumps I dig are too new![] Great sodas though![]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2012)

That is the only way to enjoy the snow as far as I am concerned!


----------



## lil digger (Jan 21, 2012)

same here i have never dug a colored soda yet.....im hoping too soon !!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd a much rather dug the aqua Wise than the Cobalt one. Nice pic of those two.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 23, 2012)

looking pretty good to me those bottles in the snow~ []


----------



## epackage (Jan 23, 2012)

Great stuff Aaron....I would like to propose one thing...a little less background and alot more bottle, maybe something like this buddy...[]
                          Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 23, 2012)

i like that marbacher aaron. sharkey in nice too !!!!

 thanx for sharing with us ,

 jim


----------



## lil digger (Jan 23, 2012)

that looks so much better..thanks!


----------

